# SMF Members: Lump Hardwood Reviews



## sumosmoke (May 21, 2008)

With an ecb that burns charcoal, I'm always on the lookout for good lump hardwood that's available in my area. There are a few posts on the site that refer readers to the Naked Whiz lump hardwood charcoal reviews website for a starting point and/or recommendations. While reviews help in making a choice, nothing beats reviews from people *that have used the stuff*.

After spending $22 on a 20# bag of "recommended" BGE Lump Hardwood, I was completely disappointed with the way it burned and the amount of ash that it produced. The sizes of the actual product were also small, with very few large pieces. I'll use the rest of it because of the price I paid, but I bought myself the local grocery chain brand, Publix Greenwise 12# bag of lump, today hoping to post another review for the folks that have a Publix around.

I realize this is based on regional availability but with the forum reaching out to people all around the world, having a place where SMF Reader Reviews of a product that is commonly used, may be helpful.

Here's a link to another SMF thread with a review of Wicked Good Charcoal:

Wicked Good Charcoal - Weekend Warrior Blend

Happy Smokes!


----------



## richtee (May 21, 2008)

Sumo..of the couple brands I have tried...The Royal Oak is hands down the best I have seen/used. I have a hard time getting it here, but it's around.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 21, 2008)

Rich - good information to know. The local Lowes carries RO hardwood briquettes but not the lump charcoal. Can get Cowboy brand everywhere but have "heard" that it's not good. 

Anyone out there use Cowboy, and if so is it really that bad???


----------



## richtee (May 21, 2008)

SUX.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 21, 2008)

Try GFS brand lump Rich.......RO in a different bag!


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 21, 2008)

I used that BGE lump also and found the same, lots of small pieces, perhaps this is why when I shoul dbe blowing thru 10# I am blowing thru 20#??? not to mention the price....

I was out today at lunch hunting around for some today, went to an OSH and Costco..no lump ...It is not easy to find around here, yes the Cowboy brand at Trader Joes, but I did not like it when I used it!!
Please don't make me go to wally world....I was there once and I do not recall lump there anyhow....Any suggestions for lump in around the Pasadena, California area...???? It seems a bit extravagant to have it shipped to me...


----------



## coyote (May 21, 2008)

All I can find around my part of the woods is cowboy and western, lowes and sportsmans warehouse. they both were terrible. the western was like fire works going off sparks and embers taking off like ittie bittie rocket ships.

several years ago (maybe some of you folks are familar with it) my wife brought home a bag of "EL DIABLO" lump coal, it was big pieces of branches and tree parts. I put a normal amout in the grill and fired it up..I am here to tell you that el diablo was named correctly. my grill caught on fire the seasoning was a flame. we just laughed and waited for it to burn out. the grill was sterile after that coal got done. burnt every thing off right down to the metal. wish I could find some, I know a little burns hot.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 21, 2008)

Goddess - sorry you spent the same $ on the BGE, but am also glad to hear your results as well. We're at opposite ends of the country and it still sux!

Coyote - I also tried Western brand and it spit fire like it had ammo in it. Couldn't even think of using that stuff now with our state being the tinderbox it is.

Just a suggestion, but have either of you checked any of your local supermarkets for hardwood lump charcoal? That's where I'm getting the Publix brand. If this stinks it's my last resort ....


----------



## tld (May 21, 2008)

I agree Cowboy is terrible. I always use Royal  Oak.  Hey Richtee on the west side of the state Walmart's sells R O. I always get about 8 bags to start the summer


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 21, 2008)

I have check them once in a while they will have lump but it will be mesquite and I don't like mesquite....
I will continue my search.....I guess I am stuck with BGE for this long weekend....I will probably need 2 bags! the pcs were so tiny they did not burn very long at all....ARGH!


----------



## doctor phreak (May 21, 2008)

here in oklahoma city at the local walmart..i get the royal oak and i really like it ...it burns nice and hot and very little ash....and the best thing is ..it is cheap a 10-15  lb bag is like $5 or $6


----------



## low&slow (May 21, 2008)

I have searched high & low for Royal Oak lump with no luck. Found the bricketts but no lump. I buy the Krogers brand lump and am really happy with it. It pops a little at first but not bad and produces very little ash.


----------



## snowsmoker (May 21, 2008)

I just bought a bag of BGE for 17.99 I was so excited (not about the price) to see what it looked like I opend it about 10 mins ago then came up to read this post... but my only other choice was cowboy, man Im glad I didnt get that stuff, the guy at the counter talked me out of it, he said BGE was great but the only time he used it was on sats outside the store for grill'in lunch.
I guess I have to do some more hunting for R.O. but in the mean itime I have a 20lb bag of BGE to burn up...


----------



## sumosmoke (May 21, 2008)

Maybe you'll be the lucky one out of the three of us that has good luck with the BGE brand. If not, please post so people get the hint about BGE. Save the $$!


----------



## snowsmoker (May 21, 2008)

I plan on having trying it this weekend. I will post a comment on the coal and maybe even so qview...


----------



## danbury (May 21, 2008)

My local Menards has had Royal Oak Steakhouse lump.  It's in a green bag.  I bought a few bags last week and used it a couple time.  I don't have any complaints at this point.  They have it on sale for $4 dollars and some change for 8.8 lb bag.  So far I've cooked chicken twice with it and I've been happy with the results.


----------



## desertlites (May 21, 2008)

I have used and agree-cowboy sux's-1/2 the bag is construction lumber-from the cabinet & or flooring buss.-can tell from the tounge + groove machined in some of the pieces.Here I can get RO lump or which I also like  our Fry's store brand is Kroger-8.5# bag for 5 and change.I need to get to the south side where I get my bellie's-recall seeing some that comes from mexico?I did lift the bag ( how I tell wheather I like or not) and it was pretty heavy and good priced.will get over there in the next day or 2 and report back.


----------



## capt dan (May 21, 2008)

Yep, menards has it like danbury said, Gordon food service has it, my local  ACE hardware has it, Family Farm supply has it too. Not sure how regional these stores are. The only Lump I use too. Tried the cowboy  1 time, a long time ago!


----------



## danbury (May 22, 2008)

Ditto on the Cowboy stuff.  I used it a few years back and I'm glad I only bought one bag.  Just plain nasty.


----------



## richtee (May 22, 2008)

I don't think that's a prob... at least you know it's a hardwood! I think they rush the process and don't cook it right. The Royal Oak burns SOO much smoother.

I am going to be making some lump soon. I have the wood, just need to cobble up a cooker. Not hard.

Bubba... got a spare drum? I'll share charcoal!


----------



## pacnwsteve (May 22, 2008)

Up in my neck of the woods, I seem to only be able to find cowboy at Lowes and HD.  I have experimented with mixing it with kingsford charcoal and have been fairly satisfied with my smokes.  The pieces are definitely small though.

I guess not using any other product, I don't know any better, but will try other brands if I see them out there. Thanks for the thread sumo.  Lot's of good suggestions here.


----------



## bbq bubba (May 22, 2008)

Is it Mexican Mesquite or something like that??
Smokie okie used some of that a while back and said it was fabulous!!


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 22, 2008)

See we can't seem to get the good stuff out here!!
I am not sure if I dare to attempt making my own, my peeps would have me committed!!! As it is they think I am crazy with all the "I smoked this, I smoked that"....when I said I smoked a fatty....well that turned some heads.....
I did read some where in here that BGE & RO are the same is that true? I have read good things baout the RO big chunks, long hot burn...that was not my experiance with the BGE.......


----------



## desertlites (May 22, 2008)

Yes rich I agree theres somthing Cowboy is doing wrong-as far as the wood I described yes a hardwood but a very low dence wood-it all seems very lite weight-not like if it were a oak-hickory or etc.and bubba I'm not sure yet on what type this other will be but will report back.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 22, 2008)

Throw out the idea of smoking a meatloaf, or a bologna ... the expressions are priceless, although not as good as the fatty smirks!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I also read that RO manufactured the BGE line of charcoal, however maybe it's the scraps of the good RO stuff? Sure seems like it to me ...

Just opened the bag of Publix hardwood charcoal - nice big pieces and not a lot of small crap. Burning really, really good so far and at $4.49 per bag (it was 8.8 instead of 12#) not a bad deal at all ...


----------



## kratzx4 (May 22, 2008)

At the start of this thread a web site is listed (naked wiz) lots of good information. I have used R.O. for years however last year A bag of R.O. that I had picked up was real sucky. after checking the naked wiz I found out why, it came from praguay. I made sure that the next bag was from the USA. My faith has returned to R.O.


----------



## dono (May 22, 2008)

I've been using Maple leaf hardwood lump for a couple of years now. only place I've been able to find it is at Home Depot, and it's usualy aroung 15$ for an 18 klg bag

it burns very well and not much ash I usualy only clean out the ash during a smoke every 2 hours or so


----------



## 1894 (May 22, 2008)

I can still count the charcoal fires I've built on one hand , so I'm still trying to learn what to look for.  So far , the R/O seemed to work the best , but wally world hasn't had it in stock in the last couple of weeks here. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  It was fun that when we got to the checkout with the RO my wife pointed at the bag . The cashier kinda laughed and rolled her eyes when I exclaimed " OMG , We just found something in wallmart that is Made In America 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Call ahead to waldowerld and see if it is in stock , grab a bunch when it is. That's my plan


----------



## duckdawg (May 22, 2008)

Another one to look out for is the "Fresh Market" brand.  Apparently, it's the same as "Cowboy", just in a different bag.  I like most of the stuff Fresh Market carries, but I was very dissapointed with the lump charcoal.  Extremely ashy, and contained a lot of random pieces.


----------



## sumosmoke (May 22, 2008)

Wally  World offerings of RO is definitely regional. I've looked all over my area on the east coast of FL (Volusia County) and can't find any lump hardwood charcoal at all. 

The Publix Greenwise brand lump is actually really good! Nice big chunks and it's burning for a pretty long time. May only use 1/2 of an 8# bag to get a butt done today. Will definitely buy again unless I can get some RO.


----------



## pigcicles (May 22, 2008)

I've been using RO pretty consistently lately. But it is the stuff made in the USA, not the imported stuff. I wasn't happy with the bags of imported RO. Check out the side of the bag for any Country of Origin labels. 

Best Choice lump is good too, if you can find it.


----------



## indymatt (May 22, 2008)

I am glad that looked at this since I have an unopened bag of Cowboy at home that I planned on using, it will be returned to Lowes.  I will stop by my local Ace Hardware and see what they have.  

Matt


----------



## snowcapn (May 22, 2008)

Hey, Snowsmoker,
  Check out your local Menards for the Royal Oak. It's $4 and some change for 8.8


----------



## k5yac (May 22, 2008)

I use Ozark Oak.  They are from Arkansas, so many midwesterners might be able to find it.  For you okies... it can be found at Warehouse Market, as well as other places.  I really like it... good sized medium to large peices (for the most part), low ash, high heat, and minimal popping.  Also, it's ranked #1 on Naked Whiz.


----------



## coyote (May 27, 2008)

I was looking through the thread and found no mention of kingsford lump.
My son and I were at K-mart several days ago. and saw in  the QUE section. bought 5 bags.have not opened one as yet to use it. any one else seen it? is it new? and is it good?


----------



## x-factor (May 27, 2008)

I have used cowboy, kingsford and Royal Oak lump charcoal.  In my opinion, Royal Oak is by far the best.  It held the heat higher and longer much easier than the others.  I experienced a lot of sparking and crackling with the cowboy like was mentioned earlier in this thread.  My personal opinion is if you can get RO, go with that.  You can get by with the others but not nearly as good.  Once again only my opinion and I am not an expert by any means.


----------



## earache_my_eye (May 27, 2008)

coyote....I tried the Kingsford charwood...thought it was 'so-so'...it pops a little while getting it going in the chimney, but seemed to burn decent enough.  Won't put it up against Royal Oak, but it will do in a pinch.

Hope this helps,
Eric


----------



## coyote (May 27, 2008)

thanks.it has to be better then western and cowboy anyways..
I have asked several retailers to please carry RO lump. lowes said we only carry what the corperate office tells us to carry. I told them so much for customer satisfaction when you get this big..the commisary on the range is going to try. and albertson will try. it will all come together one day..lol..


----------



## danbury (May 27, 2008)

I bought some of the WGC Weekend Warrior Bend last week and used it to cook my chuck roasts this weekend in my UDS.  Though the "Q" turned out good, it's doubtful I will purchase anymore after I use what I have left.
Although it burned nice and slow, I just did not care for the overall smell of it and preferred the Royal Oak Steakhouse blend much better. (Green Bag)


----------



## smok'n steve (May 27, 2008)

RO--make sure it says---Made in USA!


----------



## danbury (May 27, 2008)

Always, that's probably why the WGC didn't grab me.  It's apparently wood I've never heard of.


----------



## ddave (May 27, 2008)

Not a very broad base of experience but will share what I have observed.  Out of necessity (live in CA which is apparently a RO Lump free zone) I bought a few bags of Cowboy from Lowes.  I have to agree with everyone else here.  It's pretty bad.

I mail-ordered some WGC Weekend Warrior Blend.  Overall I liked it.  Lit well burned consistent and hot.  Didn't notice much of an off smell but then again I have never been able to use really good stuff.  

Had a few bags of the WGC for my last cook but knew I would not have enough so I bought a bag of Best of the West Mesquite from the local Safeway.  That stuff is CRAP.  The chunks ranged in size from beer can and a half with a several soup can sized chunks.  One chunk was about 2" in diameter and at least 7" long.  It also was not "cooked" completely -- within 20 seconds of putting it in the box, it was flaming like a fireplace log.  The other really big chunks did not flame but I had to turn them over to get them to light all over -- like tending a log campfire.  The big chunks were on top of the bag with very few 1" to 2" inch or so square pieces and the rest were like confetti.  This stuff did smell strange when it was lighting.  If my only choices were Best of the West or Cowboy, I would probably use Cowboy -- or give up altogether.

Dave


----------



## sumosmoke (May 27, 2008)

Keep pestering those chains to get what you want in. Most of the larger grocery stores are happy to oblige and if they see how quickly the stuff flies off the shelf, they owe you a commission 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






P.S. please let us know your thoughts of the Kingsford stuff you bought. With the review from Eric and yourself, may deter more people from buying that stuff ...


----------



## danbury (May 27, 2008)

I just got back from my local Menards.  They had been having a sale on the R.O. Steak House Lump (green bag, USA) for 4.64 an 8.8 lb. bag and I had bought about 5 bags last week.  When I went in this morning to pick up something else I noticed they had dropped the price down to 4 bucks a bag so I grabbed 10 bags.  I think I'm probably pretty well set for the summer if not longer.
In case anyone is wondering, the label says "Oak, Hickory, Maple and other hardwoods" or something close to that.


----------



## jverdin (May 27, 2008)

Royal Oak here never had any issues besides it burns a lot hotter but the trick is to just use less.


----------



## snowsmoker (May 29, 2008)

Well I used some BGE this past weekend. Its the first time I have used a lump hardwood coal. I thought it burned fine, it "popped" very little and seemed to burn fairly hot. I didnt use too much and what I did use lasted awhile. I found some RO and wallmart so I will try that after I use this bag up.


----------



## coyote (May 29, 2008)

went to wal-mart yesterday and in the isle they had royal oak. I noticed the picture on the bag and it was not of a briquette but of hard wood (lump).
I have alway just looked at the bag for the word lump. and really have never to my recolection used much of anything in my grill except kinksford.
I used my knife and made myself a small inspection hole in the #10 bag @ $5.27 and sure nuff it was hardwood charcoal. I read the bag and it said made in the USA out of hickory, oak, maple and other hard wood. I bought 6 bags. upon further investigation I found more in the outdoor area and the price tag on the shelf siad royal oak hard wood 18lb $6.27 but there was none the #10s filled the empty void there.

In an other post/thread I found a great review of RO which I hope stands for royal oak.. I put the Hot link there..If you get the chance read it..very informative..

But any way's, I guess they have carrried it all the time.and I have over looked it, as I was just looking for the words lump as it seems every one use's the term for it instead of hardwood.. but i noticed kingsford and several other brands do in fact use the word LUMP on their bags..


----------



## coyote (May 31, 2008)

went back to wally world yesterday..there was three palates of royal oak hard wood charcoal two days earlier.
that stuff sells fast. there was 1/2 a palate left. so I forced myself to purcahse 10 more bags.
when you load your cart with coal, every body want to talk about why. and since now I am some what edumacated in the art of smoking I dazzle the heck out of them..they are wanting a smoker when I get done. they all want pig candy and fatties.lol...


----------



## sumosmoke (May 31, 2008)

Hey Coyote, major score on the fuel for your future smokes. I wish Wally-World had consistent offerings throughout their stores 'cause I can't get any RO down here in the Daytona Beach / New Smyrna Beach area. May have to ask their management if they can special order it.


----------



## bbqgoddess (May 31, 2008)

I tried a new super market today, and they actually had the kingsford lump charcoal, I used a little today already and it was way better than the cowboy, and burns longer than the BGE lump....6.99 for 10# 

I also found a local fire wood place that sell wood for bbq... Imagine my joy finding a place like this.....they carry huge chunks of hickory, oak, almond, apricot, cherry...I am in heaven now......I can't wait to experiment...


----------



## sumosmoke (May 31, 2008)

Props on your lucky find, Goddess! Sounds like you'll have enough stuff to smoke the summer away!


----------



## desertlites (May 31, 2008)

Yup good score.


----------



## davidmcg (Jun 1, 2008)

I am a loyal RO user, but my son trying to help out and not knowing exactly what he was buying bought some Kingsford lump for me last weekend when he bought the roasts.  I tried it, didn't like it.  Pops too much, too many crumbs and in my opinion not nearly the level of heat as my regular RO.  Heck in my opinion this Kingsford lump wasn't any better than store brand charcoal.  If I had to choose between it and lets say Wally world charcoal I would take the wally world charcoal any day.  At least it burns hot.  But charcoal just has too much ash, doesn't burn as hot ot long.  For me it RO or nothing to go along with my apple and cherry wood.


----------



## smokin out the neighbors (Jun 1, 2008)

I too like the RO. WalMart here seems to have an endless supply. I was wondering about Frontier Lump. I saw some at Rural King yesterday and it was much cheaper than the RO. Has anyone had any experience with Frontier Lump?


----------



## coyote (Jun 1, 2008)

here is a pretty good review on frontier.

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag60.htm


----------



## mr porky (Jun 1, 2008)

As others, I too, use RO and have always been pleased with it.  I have read, on that review page some of the strange items found in bags of Cowboy etc, so it was to my surprise to find these.

The rock I found in the SFB after yesterday's seasoning.  I opened a new bag for today's smoke and I found the other object.  No idea what it is.  Wonder if I should let RO know?


----------



## mr porky (Jun 1, 2008)

As others, I too, use RO and have always been pleased with it. I have read, on that review page some of the strange items found in bags of Cowboy etc, so it was to my surprise to find these:


The rock I found in the SFB after yesterday's seasoning. I opened a new bag for today's smoke and I found the other object. No idea what it is. Wonder if I should let RO know?

oops, double tap.


----------



## daboys (Jun 1, 2008)

That rock looks like a twin to the one I found in one of my bags last week. I can't complain though. It's alot better then Kingsford, I think anyway.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jun 1, 2008)

I used RO lump once, the Lowes i go it at must have had it one time only, now they carry the cowboy. the ONLY other lump i can find is OiK brand, can only compare to the 1 bag of RO and the 1/2 bag of cowboy, but i really like it when i use something other than wood. I think i may do some searching to find some lump closer to home, the OiK is 35 miles away.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 1, 2008)

From what I've heard, the RO customer service is pretty good. If you call the 800# on the back and let them know you found some "odd" pieces in your bag of charcoal, they might send you a coupon for another bag, on them. 

It's rare that those pieces get into quality products such as RO (although I still have yet to try it) but when they do, at least they have the customer service to back it up. 

Give their 800# a try and let us know what happens. Hope the experience is a positive one!


----------



## earache_my_eye (Jun 1, 2008)

check that out closely, Ken......might be an Indian "scraper"....looks to be the wrong kind of rock tho....


----------



## mr porky (Jun 2, 2008)

I would agree.  Kingsford is to briquettes as RO is to Lump.  Lump is better
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You win! Looks like the end of a Friday shift and the last bag. I can imagine one of the baggers saying something like, 'uhh yea Bill this one's a little light.'  No prob Jim, put this in, its 10 lbs. now.  Time to punch out' 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Well I'll give em a call and let yall know what happens!


----------



## norrell6 (Jun 6, 2008)

I have found a package of 2 10lb bags of hardwood lump charcoal at Costco for under $9.00. I have found that it is best to use this in combination with Cowboy brand hardwood lump.


----------



## coyote (Jun 6, 2008)

I opened a bag of the kingsford lump. like the pic mr.porky posted of the shiny coal.there was some of that in the bag..also some of the pieces were huge. seemed to burn okay.and lasted..but I have not done this enough to really give a good opinion as yet..


----------



## mr porky (Jun 13, 2008)

I've used the Kingsford Charwood, and it seemed ok.  Snap, crackled and popped more than the RO in the chimney, but made for a good lightshow. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The piece I posted appears to have been some type of plastic or something.  I'm fortunate I noticied it in the chimney before it made its way into the firebox.  I have yet to contact RO to let them know of my find.


----------



## mickster (Jun 13, 2008)

I called my local BBQ store, Jetmore of Wantagh (pronounced Juan-taw) Long Island, NY to see what Lump Charcoal they had in stock...they only carry Mali's "Gourmet." So I looked on the Lump database and found it had a good rating but they found too many small pieces. It had the best burn and least ash. It would have been highly recommended if not for the small pieces...

So I decided to take chance. When I go there they were stacked 3 high but with care on the carpeted floor. I felt the bags and could see there were big pieces and the bag looked well tended to...

Having suffered through a bag of Cowboy Lump tonight, I decided to open one of the 4 bags of Mali's I bought...

WHAT A PLEASANT SURPRISE!! Huge pieces-all intact. Almost no breakage, small pieces or even dust...

It burns so hot and for so long and no ash. This stuff is AMAZING.

I wish I had thrown out the Cowboy and started fresh tonight with the Mali's. I have a feeling I would only be heading out to the smoker every 30 minutes to 1 hour...

When I have a chance to open more bags and do some more smoking/bbq'ing, I'll fill everyone in.

Best,

Michael


----------

